# Bear Minuteman



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

I just purchased a used Bear Minuteman Takedown. Canada patend 1970. The riser is made from some type of aluminum ??? The riser grip seems to have had some type of wood, plastic, rubber grip ???. Could someone please confirm this. If so where might one purchase the grips or any suggestions for what might be adapted.
Regards,
Suwat


----------



## jeffw (Dec 7, 2004)

The Bear Minuteman was made of magnesium. The grips were offered in 3 configurations; low wrist, medium and high. I am not positive as to their composition but I believe they were made of rubber or some sort of softer plastic. They are no longer being made to the best of my knowledge, however they come up on auction sites quiet frequently. You might do best by searching under 'recurve', 'Bear' or 'vintage' in the catagories. As far as adapting something for the grip: I have seen several metal-risered bows using some sort of grip tape in place of actual bow grips. Possibly tennis racquet or bicycle handle bar tape. Good luck.


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

Many thanks for the tips I'll sure check the sites you mentioned.
Suwat


----------



## DetLieut (Mar 4, 2006)

What works great on risers as a handle is the Easton baseball bat tape. The type used on alluminun bats, the hand shock is taken out with the rubber tape.

DetLieut


----------

